# Contest for 2012-2013 season sign up thread........



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm in for sure


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

DeeS said:


> Ok ladies, I hope I don't step on anyones toes here, but we need to at least get the sign up thread started for this years hunting contest.
> 
> I'm so in! :nod: :wink:


What's the hunting contest?


----------



## Pensfan7118 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in how I sign up? I'm new here.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Count me in!!!:hello2:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Pensfan-You just did! That's all you have to do is reply to this thread. Teams will be posted at a later time. I'm not sure what the sign up time frame is since this is getting started a little late this year and hunting season is gettin close for some states.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

PAHuntress69 said:


> What's the hunting contest?


Check out the pages on the 2011-2012 Womens Hunting Competition Rules thread. Hope you join the fun!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Count Me In!! Thank you


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

It is all most that time YEA!! Please put me in as well. THANKS! Hello Ladies.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to try and get in on it. Last year I did and then didn't get out due to my hubby being sick. He's still sick but at least we'll have the time this year. I just don't want to hold any team back if I don't get out so maybe I could be an extra somewhere.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm in! When is it going to start? My season has started.


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Based on last year's rules it would start the beginning of August but I don't see where the previous person that ran it has posted anything relating to this year's contest...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, I guess I will attempt running it again. If anyone would like to volunteer to help, I would appreciate it.
I will draw names the end of July.........so let the gals know!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it the same rules as last year?


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in again this year...hope to seal the deal this ypar!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

MN Huntress said:


> Is it the same rules as last year?


Yes, we will stick with the same rules as last year. :nod:


----------



## johnstde (May 24, 2012)

DeeS said:


> Ok, I guess I will attempt running it again. If anyone would like to volunteer to help, I would appreciate it.
> I will draw names the end of July.........so let the gals know!


I'll be happy to help. Not signing up to hunt as I'm not sure if I will be doing it or not.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

I'd like to give it a try.:nod:


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Shoot yes! Count me in! I have a farm all to myself this year, no sharing with hubby Muh hahaha!!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll play again


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

Count me in, if its not too late


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

BUMP:archer:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_Count me in this year_ :wave3:


----------



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Count me in please. Is it the same rules as last year???


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Im in!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, sign up ends at 10am mountain time tomorrow!! I will then draw the teams. For those that seasons have started, we will count those critters, as long as there is a date stamp on the pics!!
Come one come all.........its gonna be a great year!!! :nod:


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Count me in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope I'm not too late! It's been a crazy summer!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, officially closed! I will get the teams posted tomorrow. Today I was slammed at work, so they will be up by 7:30 pm tomorrow.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Stubby'smom said:


> I'd like to try and get in on it. Last year I did and then didn't get out due to my hubby being sick. He's still sick but at least we'll have the time this year. I just don't want to hold any team back if I don't get out so maybe I could be an extra somewhere.


Ok, we have enough for 5 teams of 5...........there is 1 extra, so I will put ya on team and if you contribute, great! If not, its all good.................if ya'll don't think this is fair, speak up now! 

Time to enter is now offically over!! Lets all have fun this year and get some critters down! :lol:

Correction!! There will be 7 teams of 4.......


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

PAHuntress69 said:


> What's the hunting contest?





Pensfan7118 said:


> I'm in how I sign up? I'm new here.


Ok, did you 2 want in??? I need to know ASAP!!!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd like to get in this year!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

1BowHuntnChick said:


> I'd like to get in this year!


I will put you with a team that may need an extra.........

IT IS NOW CLOSED!!!


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Can ya still sign me up? Please


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

am I to late to get in on this yrs contest?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Well, I see there are a few late comers...............the only way I can get ya in there is if you ladies can find 2 more to make a team. Looks like we have Kimmie and misshuntressKT3. I think there was 1 other as well, I will go check.

Looks like there is one more that I can see smurphysgirl.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ill be on a team with less players doesnt bothere me I just wanna try this out! Im still new to archery talk, and this looks like fun!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

misshuntressKT3 said:


> Ill be on a team with less players doesnt bothere me I just wanna try this out! Im still new to archery talk, and this looks like fun!


OK, I will put you, Kimmie and smurphysgirl on a team. Hope we can get 1 more to sign up!! 

After this...........IT IS CLOSED!!!


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you so much! Can't wait


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> OK, I will put you, Kimmie and smurphysgirl on a team. Hope we can get 1 more to sign up!!
> 
> After this...........IT IS CLOSED!!!



awsome.. Thank ya Dee


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Your welcome gals! I think I found another team member for y'all............she is supposed to send me a pm tonight. :whoo:


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

OK this is super-late, but if you still have an odd #, I would very much like to?
Deer season hasn't started yet here in MN


----------



## emjackson21 (Sep 20, 2012)

Any chance that another lady could sign up?


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

OK can me and EMJackson be a team maybe???


----------

